# Coveney to speak on housing at public meeting tomorrow morning in Ranelagh



## Brendan Burgess (24 Oct 2016)

I will probably go along to this. 
http://www.eoghanmurphy.ie/2016/10/20/breakfast-seminar-rebuilding-ireland/


----------

